
Ask HN: MySQL vs. MariaDB as of 2019 - akmittal
When mariaDB was forked it was having better performance than Maria, is it still true? 
Are there any major differences between the two.
======
verdverm
Postgres is still the champ

~~~
chrisjack
came here to say the same.

